# AIO vs. Pocket?



## caphybear

I am 19 weeks preggo and my husband and I have opted to use cloth diapers because of all the benefits for the baby. However, after researching many, many, many different ones I feel as if my head is spinning, round and round. For me, I am wanting to use wraps with a regular cloth diaper. But I know the hubby will be a bit pickier. I was researching AIO and pockets, because they both look easy to use, but I'm not real sure of the difference between the two. I was wondering if someone could explain these to me and how they are used. :dohh: I feel clueless with all the different types of diapers out there.


----------



## Lover

Pockets have a pocket :winkwink: so you can add/remove inserts/boosters whereas an AIO has the insert sewn inside so you can't add boosters or remove the insert. 

I'd suggest trying a few different types before stocking up on a certain type - I personally don't like fitted nappies with a wrap so we only use pockets (BumGenius V4), AIO's (Tots Bots Easyfits) & hybrids (Flips) x


----------



## SammieGrace

Just wanted to add a bit to the explanation.....

Pockets consist of an outer layer of waterproof fabric, usually PUL, and an inner layer of what is called stay dry material, usually micro fleece or suede cloth. The purpose of the stay dry layer is to pull moisture away from baby's skin and is meant to keep baby comfy and rash free. However, the stay dry material does not hold liquid, it just pulls the liquid toward the inside of the pocket, which you stuff with an absorbent insert usually made of microfiber, cotton, hemp or bamboo. The benifit of this is that you can use whatever absorbant material works best for you baby and the intended use, ie day vs night. These diapers need to be stuffed with an insert(s) before use and then unstuffed before washing. Many people stuff all of their pockets when they come out of the wash, so that they are ready to just put on baby and go at change time.

An all in one diaper has the same outer layer of waterproof fabric as pockets, but the inside is different. The absorbent material is sewn in to the diaper to make it most like a disposable, because it doesnt need to be stuffed or unstuffed. A good example of this is a bum genius elemental. The thing is that depending on the brand, AIO diapers vary greatly in their features. some AIO diapers have stay dry layers built in to keep baby's skin dry, while some don't. Some have a pocket in addition to the sewn in absorbent material so that you can add extra absorbent inserts if you need to, while some don't. Some have the absorbent material sewn completely in to the cover so that the diaper stays totally together while washing, while some diapers have partially attached inserts that fold out to decrease drying time. So in that sense an AIO is a catch all term for any diaper with a waterproof outer and absorbent material sewn in. You would need to decide what potential features of an AIO were important to you, to know what kind you might want. The benefit of an all in one is that it doesn't need to be stuffed, the drawback is that it is not as customizable in terms of the absorbency. If you need more absorbency, you may need to lay a doubler in the diaper before use, so it would take a bit of prep just as a pocket does.


Both pockets and AIOs can be sized, which means you would buy usually three to four different sizes of diaper as you baby grows to potty use age, or one size (OS) which is a larger diaper that adjusts in the rise to fit approx from 10 to 30 lbs. Both also usually have either snap or Velcro (aka aplix or hook and loop) closure. The Velcro closure the most daddy friendly, and most like a disposable, but doesn't last as long as snaps.

I hope that helped. Any more questions?


----------



## jenstar

As above, also to add that for me the main factor in deciding between pockets and AIO's is drying time. 

Because pockets come apart for drying they dry faster. Also, you can have spare inserts so once the pocket is dry (very quickly, like couple of hours on a clothes horse) you can use that same outer with a new insert. The drying time of inserts varies depending on the fabric. With AIO's you just have to wait til the whole thing is dry.

So to help you decide think about:- 
do you prefer to have fewer nappies that dry faster (pockets)
or do you not mind buying more nappies and waiting on them drying (AIO's)
also how will you dry- if tumble drier it's not as big a deal as if waiting on them drying on a clothes horse/ washing line.

My favourite pockets are fuzzi bunz (perfect fit, the sized ones) and my fave AIO's are bambooty.

And finally, not to confuse you but there are also nappies known as AI2 (all in two) or sometimes snap-ins. (Close baby pop-ins are an example, wee notions also do them.) You have the outer waterproof shell and you attach the absorbent parts inside with poppers so it looks like an AIO. After washing, if you have spare inserts (have to buy them separately) you can re-use the shell with dry inserts while waiting on the first set to dry.


----------



## cheese lover

I would add that you might want to try several types of diapers. Some diapers are better in some situations than others. I have nearly every type of diaper and it's been very nice. I usually use itti bitti snap in's or pockets for daycare and for day to day. At night I use covers with hemp inserts and a stay dry layer or a fitted diaper. I make sure that all diapers are made up and snapped in the setting that will fit LO so even my DH can change her. 
I wouldn't buy all one type or brand because you may find that certain brands don't fit your LO. That also may change over time. As your baby grows certain brands might not fit as well during different times.


----------



## Blah11

id buy a few of each too. At first I wanted just AIOs and now I'm liking the idea of pockets so I can boost them or make them more suitable for my boy who seems to be quite a heavy wetter. We can only get 1.5hrs out of a BGxs (which are quite rubbish IMO) but a boosted bambooty (also AIO but they look different to the BGs as its not all sewed in) can get us 3-4 hours but they take forever to dry so I'm gonna try a few pocket nappies when he gets a bit bigger.


----------



## caphybear

Thanks everyone! I am thinking I like the pocket ones better too, but we won't really know until baby has arrived I guess. I feel like I have a better idea of the two. :D


----------



## Rachel_C

I would definitely try at least one of each main type of nappy, so at least one pocket, AIO, prefold/flat, fitted, hybrid. If you think you will prefer one kind, get a couple of thoe to try in different brands. I say this because I know lots of people have a very clear idea of what will work best for them, only to realise that what works in theory doesn't always work in practice. For example, pocket nappies are the logical choice for us, but they just don't work for us and I hate them, even though they really should be ideal.


----------

